# Oakland County Sheriff's Mi. Death



## Carlyle (Sep 29, 2009)

*Oakland County Sheriff's deputy dies in tree-trimming accident
The Detroit News*Troy --
An off-duty Oakland County Sheriff's deputy died Monday afternoon in a tree-trimming accident at home, police said. 

A neighbor said the deputy was working with a chainsaw about 15 feet above his yard about 2:15 p.m. when a large branch snapped, somehow causing a safety harness to "pin his neck against the tree," said Police Lt. Michael Lyczkowski. 

The neighbor alerted the man's wife, who called 911. 




Emergency personnel on the scene found the man tangled in ropes, unresponsive. He was later pronounced dead at Beaumont Hospital, Troy. 

An autopsy is expected to be performed by the Oakland County medical examiner. 

The deputy, who has not been named, was a 13-year veteran and assigned to an Oakland Township substation, police said. 


Story here


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Sep 29, 2009)

This hits too close to home, my brother worked with the guy several years ago. He may not be a good tree trimmer but he was a great person and deputy.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 30, 2009)

that is really sad! thoughts & prayers go out to this guy's family. too bad!


----------



## Sirpouralot (May 28, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> *Oakland County Sheriff's deputy dies in tree-trimming accident
> The Detroit News*Troy --
> An off-duty Oakland County Sheriff's deputy died Monday afternoon in a tree-trimming accident at home, police said.
> 
> ...


 
I was wondering if they ever figured out exactly how that happened?


----------



## bomar (Jun 4, 2011)

ya thats to bad he sounds like he was a real good man


----------

